# Flowmasters?



## The Stamped (Aug 16, 2011)

I've got a 04 M6 with no current mods. Was doin lots of research and found I liked the flowmasters the best. Wanted to know if anyone has had problems with it, and does it respond well to headers, which I will be doin later on. Also, how hard is install? Was thinking if I had enough time I'd do it myself.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Mufflers are just for sound. They don't really do anything else. If you like the way it sounds... go for it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There are some differences in power, not a big deal if you don't care but some people like picking up every 5 HP they can and Flows aren't the best.


----------



## The Stamped (Aug 16, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> There are some differences in power, not a big deal if you don't care but some people like picking up every 5 HP they can and Flows aren't the best.


Yeah I've heard flowmasters aren't the best but like yea said, it really doesn't do much anyhow. But what would you recommend?


----------

